# Pretty Scary Way to End Your Cruise



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Shipwrecked on a reef surrounded by sharks after losing your $1.6MM boat . . .

Millionaire British yachtsman plucked from shark-infested Australian waters | Mail Online


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Master of Understatement*

'Nowhere is nice to smash into a reef, but if I had to choose somewhere I would say that this was as good a place as any,' said Mr Turner.

I cannot believe there is any American yachtsman that would state things like that. I say we put this guy up for gentleman of the century.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Understatement is not an American strong point*



TxLnghrn said:


> 'Nowhere is nice to smash into a reef, but if I had to choose somewhere I would say that this was as good a place as any,' said Mr Turner.
> 
> I cannot believe there is any American yachtsman that would state things like that. I say we put this guy up for gentleman of the century.


You can't believe it for good reason: he is British. "The former Commodore of the West Stockwith Yacht Club, South Yorks, and his companion..."

My guess is that they made a spot of tea before getting into the life raft. They probably saved their Gin as well.


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

TxLnghrn said:


> 'Nowhere is nice to smash into a reef, but if I had to choose somewhere I would say that this was as good a place as any,' said Mr Turner.
> 
> I cannot believe there is any American yachtsman that would state things like that. I say we put this guy up for gentleman of the century.


I think thats the kind of skipper i would want to sail for. glad to hear that they are safe.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

The question is: Why did they hit that Reef? Did they lose the Situation awareness of where they were at?


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Boasun said:


> The question is: Why did they hit that Reef? Did they lose the Situation awareness of where they were at?


Skipper claims it was uncharted.

Huge sucker, ran the whole coast. Not my boat, my boss' boat.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

"You've heard of it?"


----------



## Grotius (Jul 8, 2008)

I was intrigued by the slightly off-topic sentences at the very end of the report:



> The east coast of Australia has been the location of numerous rescue dramas and mystery disappearances.
> 
> In recent times two American divers vanished, feared consumed by sharks, after their dive boat returned to shore without them.
> 
> Last month an American man was charged with murdering his wife during a dive, leaving her body on the sea bed.


I've snorkeled off the east coast of Oz with my wife, but we both lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate that "newspaper". Is there an editor on staff, or is it run by a freshman highschool English class?



> *The pair had been competing in a round the world yacht race, which started in the Caribbean in January and is due to finish back there in March next year,* when they smashed into the reef in early morning darkness.
> 
> They were forced to abandon the luxury 50ft cruising yacht after it turned on to its side and started taking in water.
> 
> ...


I didn't catch that the second time, mind telling me again the particulars of where they were coming from, and where they were going. Huh, what's that timeline?

Enough ranting. Good to hear they all got out of it safe.

PS, Grotius beat me to it....


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> "You've heard of it?"


Smart lady.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Great, now we've got people quoting Capt. Ron.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

" 'I've had 50 years experience and it wasn't a case of making a mistake in reading the charts.' "

I wonder if he just forget to factor in the way coral bottoms can GROW and if you don't consider the date of the last sounding, plus the growth factors...Something those of us in northern waters don't normally have to account for.

With all the talk of recent ocean changes from global warming, perhaps reefs that were just hanging in there, are going to have growth spurts too?


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Great, now we've got people quoting Capt. Ron.


Watching it right now!

Of course, that was taken a few years ago, but isn't she a classic?!


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

As for coral reefs growing faster than expected, I wouldn't say so. Due to global warming and slight increases in water temperatures, many reefs are dieing. If you were to SCUBA dive one of these, you'd find vast areas of 'bleaching." When the coral dies, it turns white. You'd find almost nothing alive in these areas. I believe many parts of the Great Barrier Reef are experiencing this. It really is very sad to see. Just thought everyone should know.

As for the danger of the sharks, that is a real concern. Some species of sharks that live around reefs are known to be agressive. But, I think the real danger would be the liferaft also hitting the reef and being torn to shreds.

I'm glad everyone made it out OK!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> " 'I've had 50 years experience and it wasn't a case of making a mistake in reading the charts.' "
> 
> I wonder if he just forget to factor in the way coral bottoms can GROW and if you don't consider the date of the last sounding, plus the growth factors...Something those of us in northern waters don't normally have to account for.
> 
> With all the talk of recent ocean changes from global warming, perhaps reefs that were just hanging in there, are going to have growth spurts too?


That and the small problem of Captain Cook being the last one to take soundings in the area.


----------

